# Bluetooth Snap in adapter for blackberry curve 8900



## spatel19 (Nov 6, 2005)

Is there a snap in adapter available for the Blackberry Curve 8900? If not will the Curve 8900 fit in the snap in for the Curve 8300?


Thank you in advance


----------

